# Advice???smooth cedar siding, lots of peeling!!!



## Gjorda (Apr 28, 2009)

Have this house with major peeling problems. About 20-25 years old, I guess it was not primed when it was painted the very first time, and has always had major peeling problems.
Siding is smooth cedar siding.

Anyone?

Did a church a while back with the same problem. Power washed it, scraped it and applied "Peel Stop" to bare wood. finish with 2 coats of Duration. Problem was, the areas of the existing paint job that were once secure and did not scrape off...were now bubbling and starting to peel. And this was only 2-3 days after it was painted.
I am thinking this house (above) is the same sort of situation.

Thoughts?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Gjorda said:


> Have this house with major peeling problems. About 20-25 years old, I guess it was not primed when it was painted the very first time, and has always had major peeling problems.
> Siding is smooth cedar siding.
> 
> Anyone?
> ...


Let it dry out real good before you prime and paint, and you won't have this problem.


----------



## Gjorda (Apr 28, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Let it dry out real good before you prime and paint, and you won't have this problem.


Thanks.
Yep, been there, done that. 
I do usually wait a good 2 days of dry weather before I paint exteriors anyway.

I did that with the church I painted...still happened.
I am thinking it had partly to do with the smooth cedar siding (baby butt smooth) and partly a little moisture problem in the house. 
With that church, Ihad the SW rep come out and he didn't really know what to think either.
Thought there may be a moisture problem with in the church. (not the siding still being moist, but actually with in the walls of the church).
Don't know!

thought I'd throw this problem out there and see what people think.

Anyone else?


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Generally when paint is peeling down to bare wood there is a moisture problem with in the building itself. You may want to check ventilation in the home prior to any fix, check to see if the soffits are not blocked by insulation, make sure the the ridge vent is not nailed shut, and check to see if there are gable end vents and they are clear as well. If all are functioning you may want to consider siding wedges. 

Other problems we encounter is that some HOs put new cedar siding up and start painting it with little or no prep. New cedar, smooth, always has mill glaze. When the board is sent through the planer a glaze forms on the surface and closes all the pores in the wood making penetration more difficult and inconsistant. A good house wash that is designed for mill glaze removal would be best to start.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been told by paint reps that smooth cedar with the rough side in will almost always peel, FWIW.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Need to find out why it's peeling
If it's a "wet house" as BMD described, the fix would be different than if it's a prep/prime prob (mill glaze not broken or no primer)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

See if the siding was installed over a foil faced insulation board. That and a combination of lots of sunlight can cause condensation to form on the backside and push the paint off.

If you find that is the case, you need to pull off the siding and install furring strips before re-installing and painting the siding. (those "wedge-vent" things may work)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried a sample area of wedge vents on a job, but they look awful under white siding, you can really see the curve in the siding.


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I have been told by paint reps that smooth cedar with the rough side in will almost always peel, FWIW.



I agree. I refuse to paint smooth side out claps. You could be stting yourself up for future call backs.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

man all this talk makes me appreciate being an interior guy :whistling2:.

Sounds like you got some good advice here- let us know what the dilly is once you tackle the root of the problema.

good luck


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

What is the moisture content of the cedar? Is it between 8-12% or is it greater than 15%? Is there a paint film blocking the overlap and shadow line of the clabboards, preventing the boards from respirating properly. What is the grain orientation of the cedar? Is is #3 Flat Grain, or is it clear #1 VG Cedar? Is there a mix of flat grain and vertical grain? Is the peeling on the entire structure or is it isolated to the South/West? Are the gutters blocked and working properly? Is there a possibility of ice dams? Is there a roof leak or is sealant/caulk installed properly? When you break a blister, what comes out? Peeling to bare wood? Is there any cupping or warping of the boards? Is there another trade or inspector that may help identify an issue other than the paint? Do you have any pictures? Was an addition ever put on? Is there a ridge and soffit vent system in place? Is the attic +/- 5 degrees of the outside temperature? Are there gable vents and are they the proper size given the square footage of the house? (1 cubic inch of gable vent for every square foot of house) Are there a lot of trees or shrubs close to the house? Is there any other trim, windows, and doors that are peeling too?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

NCR-135

This may have some answers too.


----------



## Gjorda (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome guys!!! Thanks for the help, advice and numerous questions (NACE)

I have forwarded a few of these to the homeowner for her to check on some of them. 

I have a few pics I will try to get up in the next day or 2.

Thanks gain guys!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NACE said:


> What is the moisture content of the cedar? Is it between 8-12% or is it greater than 15%? Is there a paint film blocking the overlap and shadow line of the clabboards, preventing the boards from respirating properly. What is the grain orientation of the cedar? Is is #3 Flat Grain, or is it clear #1 VG Cedar? Is there a mix of flat grain and vertical grain? Is the peeling on the entire structure or is it isolated to the South/West? Are the gutters blocked and working properly? Is there a possibility of ice dams? Is there a roof leak or is sealant/caulk installed properly? When you break a blister, what comes out? Peeling to bare wood? Is there any cupping or warping of the boards? Is there another trade or inspector that may help identify an issue other than the paint? Do you have any pictures? Was an addition ever put on? Is there a ridge and soffit vent system in place? Is the attic +/- 5 degrees of the outside temperature? Are there gable vents and are they the proper size given the square footage of the house? (1 cubic inch of gable vent for every square foot of house) Are there a lot of trees or shrubs close to the house? Is there any other trim, windows, and doors that are peeling too?


You got it Nace: Good questions.


----------

